# BMW Leather Protectant



## jaycubed3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I've been using armor all on my leather seats and dashboard, but read in a couple of places that it isnt good for the leather...because its water based, so when the sun hits it or it gets hot enough in the car (hot summer day), it boils the water in the armorall and causes the leather to crack.

I dont know if thats true or not, but I was wondering if anyone had suggestions of good leather protectants to buy. Is connolly any good?


----------



## bimmerblack (May 5, 2008)

Meguiars Cold Class is excellent stuff.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Don't use Armor all on natural materials. Leather needs to breath, Armor all will clog its pore and leather will start cracking up. If you've put AA on leather, use a good leather cleaner to get it all off before applying leather conditioner. I am using Meguiars too. There are better conditioners, but not as easily available as Meguiars.


----------



## MonsterLoad (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with everything the two posters said above. I also use Meguiars.


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

*Lexol*

I have been using Lexol for many years and it is great stuff. Most auto parts stores carry the cleaner and conditioner, a bit more expensive than Meguires, but in my opinion a superior product, I have used both. If you can not find in your local Auto Zone/Advance etc. find a tack store(Leather goods...saddles etc) they will have it ...very popular with the horse crowd.
Earl
72 Volvo 1800ES w/leather
02 M Roadster
74 2002Lux


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

Yeah, don't use Armorall on seats. I use Lexol, and on occasion, Meguiar's. Both with great results. Make sure to massage it in with you finger tips.


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

Good leather conditioners make your hands soft and supple too.:bigpimp:


----------



## rwh330CiC (Mar 9, 2006)

I use BMW conditioner, seems to do the job. No complaints after 5 years. Bob
P.S. I use Lexol on the vinyl


----------



## Tartaruga (Sep 9, 2008)

Meguiar's leather cleaner and conditioners are excellent. I found that the 2 seperate products are better than the all in one cleaner/conditioner.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

vocalthought said:


> Good leather conditioners make your hands soft and supple too.:bigpimp:


...with a manly scent that women love too!


----------



## e36m34life (Mar 4, 2008)

I like Zymol cleaner and conditioner, it's really good stuff. Smells really good too, brings out the leather smell.


----------



## djfitter (Sep 12, 2007)

Zaino Z-9 and Z-10. Cleaner, conditioner. :thumbup:

http://www.zainostore.com/

dj


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I've used the BMW one and Zymol, both with good results.


----------



## Reefminis (Feb 9, 2005)

Lexol or Zymol. I prefer the Lexol, and of course you probably can't go wrong with the BMW product. I've seen serious issues with prologed Armor All use on natural _and_ synthetic surfaces as a friend of mine used to have a car accessory store. Personally, I'd never buy any product by Armor All.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

jaycubed3 said:


> I've been using armor all on my leather seats and dashboard, but read in a couple of places that it isnt good for the leather...because its water based, so when the sun hits it or it gets hot enough in the car (hot summer day), it boils the water in the armorall and causes the leather to crack.
> 
> I dont know if thats true or not, but I was wondering if anyone had suggestions of good leather protectants to buy. Is connolly any good?


Go to www.autopia.org its a detailing site without the BS. Good luck
cheers
vern


----------



## George Allan (Feb 22, 2008)

*Leather help*

How about Mothers


----------



## sprintman (Feb 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use Armorall on my rubbish bin, it has or used to have petroleum in it which is very bad news for leather, rubber etc. Bin it!


----------



## Shocktopus (Nov 8, 2008)

Tartaruga said:


> Meguiar's leather cleaner and conditioners are excellent. I found that the 2 seperate products are better than the all in one cleaner/conditioner.


Better how?

Not being argumentative, just interested.


----------



## kevalent (Jun 7, 2007)

Lexol user here, 33k and the seats still look brand new!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

Zaino, Griot's, Lexol, Meguiars, and Connolly. I use them all and can't tell the difference over time. I will add though that Zaino has _the best _smell when it first goes down! Shotgunners always remark about how great the leather smells. 
Regardless of the instructions I almost always rub it in by hand. Sure enough as the decades go by my hands are getting more and more leathery. Is that the reason?


----------

